# Powder question



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

For years I loaded H4831 for a 270. Developed a very accurate load at close to top speed. I have about 100 loaded shells. I plan to pull the bullets, reason being there are way better bullets produced now.

What brand make some of the best copper bullets for the 270???

Can I load SC (short cut 4831) to about the same as the stanard 4831???

Thanks in advance for any assistance/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been loading my 270 with SC and the same loads as the long cut H4831. The only copper bullets I have used with good accuracy is the Barnes X bullet. I tried Lost River Ballistics with no luck for accuracy. I like the newer polymer tip X bullets. I think they open easier, and the X is so tough I like to make sure they open. 
The Barnes manual loads them a little lower since they are longer and take up more case room leaving less powder room and raising pressure. PM or call me and I'll give you the specks from the Barnes manual.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty much every manufacturer makes fine copper plated bullets, the trick is to find one that works in your gun. I switched from long cut to SC and ended up with the same load, but I did reduce my load by 10% and worked my way back up to it just in case.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Pretty much every manufacturer makes fine copper plated bullets, the trick is to find one that works in your gun. I switched from long cut to SC and ended up with the same load, but I did reduce my load by 10% and worked my way back up to it just in case.


I think he means solid copper bullets. The Barnes that plainsman mentioned has been around a long time and they work great. I have noticed that a lot of bullet makers are making all copper bullets now, I guess to cash in on the lead free mandates. Both Hornady and Nosler make some interesting copper bullets.

http://www.hornady.com/store/GMX

http://www.nosler.com/e-tip

I'd try one if I wasn't so hooked on these VLD's that plainsman got me to try. 

Huntin1


----------

